# LEM smoker



## rod g15 (Feb 28, 2013)

I just bought an electric LEM 20 lb. smoker with a 700 watt burner. Will use it to smoke sausage and the like. I would like to barbecue ribs or something like that also. The guy I bought it from said he did'nt think it would get hot enough to barbecue with it. The temp. knob goes up to 230 degrees. What kind of temps will I generally need to barbecue? Does anyone else have this kind of smoker. If so, how do you like it?


----------



## kathrynn (Feb 28, 2013)

Show pictures of it!!! :biggrin:


----------



## yellow jacket (Mar 10, 2013)

I have a 20lb Sausage Maker, had it for 15 years, and it is identical in looks and specs as the LEM.  With one exception I think looking at the google pics I found of the LEM, Mine has interior aluminum sides with fiberglass between the outside AL skin. The online specs says it has insulated board. I just finished two nine pound pork butts for pulled pork that came out GREAT.  It is easy to hold the temps from 150 to 220 steady by use of the dial knob.  It does vary when it is windy out and you need to watch the temps. Make sure you Use  a drip pan on the bottom shelf when smoking brined items or place the items in aluminum trays to catch the drippings.  I have had a couple flame ups the times I didn't.

Bye the way, today's smoke was in 38 to 41 degree weather and 100% humidity all day.  Got the internal temp up to 150 with 4 hours smoke and 4.5 hours without at 180 for smoke and then 220 ending.  Removed them, warped in al foil and put in kitchen oven to raise to 190, rested them to cool and pulled it.

Usually the 180\220 gets me to 165 in 7 hours.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Mar 11, 2013)

Off the record, a SausageMaker employee told me that the 20 lb. smokers were ditched from their line-up because the quality was unpredictable, they'd import a batch that was great, but sometimes a batch that wasn't so great.
Take that for what it's worth.


~Martin


----------



## rod g15 (Mar 11, 2013)

Thanks for the info guys. All I've done so far is see how hot it would get with no food in it. In the garage at 34 degrees dial set at 230(all the way up) it would heat up to 250. But didnt hold very steady. When left on it would vary between 200 and 250. Maybe the temp swing wont be so bad in warmer weather. 

Rod


----------



## yellow jacket (Mar 14, 2013)

DIGGINDOGFARM::   That could be true, and is probably why the SausageMaker has been redesigned and includes digital system now.  Plus the price has jumped more than double on their website.  But I like mine and it has, and still is performing well for me.  But it does need a new thermometer and I am looking at the 732 everyone seems to like, especially with the remote capabilities.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Mar 14, 2013)

The smoker that I'm talking about is the same communist Chinese 20lb.smoker that LEM, Grizzly and others still sell.
SausageMaker discontinued selling them because they're often unreliable.


~Martin


----------

